# Sephora Effervescent Bath Tablet.



## kaesiashden (Dec 22, 2008)

So, I am very sad, I bought the Sephora bath tablets.
WHICH I LOVE AFTER TRYING IT.

I picked them up at work to try it cause they were dirt cheap.
And I'm sad, cause I was hoping it would suck since it is discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Does anyone know of anything comparable to those,
It made my bath all milky, and it fizzed really nice for a while on my back. 
I'm so disappointed.


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 25, 2008)

Have you ever shopped at Lush? If not go because their bath bombs (which are like the bath tablets you describe) and well actually everything else in store is aha-mazing! Everything smells so good and it's reasonably good value for money too. Plus there is so much to choose from.

Another store I like for this type of thing is Basin. Their soaps are so pretty and they make some beautifully scented bath bombs also.


----------

